# 10 bags of Arkat Hunters Edge



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 10 extra bags of Hunters Edge. I had a guy cancel his order on me. I will sell them here for 24.00 a bag. These are the 50 lbs bags. I can deliver to certain area's in SLC and Utah County. Right now the food is located in Grantsville.

My number is 801-913-2892


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Have any left?


----------

